# What exactly does motorex do to the skylines?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

I get it took money to crash test the skylines but what else do they do. shouldn't the crash test data be elswhere? wouldn't the nissan HQ in japan have the info on what is needed?


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

If only it were that easy 

Bottom line is, it isn't public info, and MotoRex ain't saying. So only they know.

J


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well I assume they probably modify the ECU slightly, and some exhaust modifications to pass emissions.
They also do crash and safety testing..... and probably some minor adjustemnts to the speedometer so it reads MPH mainly and not KPH....

I really have no idea.. but its a good guess...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

They don't do a whole lot, but the little they do makes the car pass US regulations. Everybody wants to know, butthey ain't tellin. They are the exclusive importer and they aren't going to give away their cash cow.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HILIKUS said:


> *I get it took money to crash test the skylines but what else do they do. shouldn't the crash test data be elswhere? wouldn't the nissan HQ in japan have the info on what is needed? *


welcome to search, it is your friend. Please use search for questions like this that have been covered many times. Thank you, search.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

lmfao @ search, search and search!! hahahahahaha dude maybe it is because i havnt gone to bed, maybe my dry sense of humor. but that owns 10points for you. keep cool, later


----------

